# installing gnash-firefox plugin



## AsphyxiA (Sep 27, 2007)

hey ive been using Sabayon and its awesome.
I'm now using the 3.4 mini but it seems that it did not come with firefox on this version.  so i emerged it plus i emerged a few tools such as java and gnash and all installed fine, except gnash.  Ive tried finding that freaking firefox plugin everywhere, no source.  Ive found numerous RPMs, even extrated one to tar.gz but even afte manually installing the plugin it still doesn't work.   I like having flash in my browser, but i hate Konqueror,


----------



## AsphyxiA (Sep 28, 2007)

bump


----------

